# Anyone see the Bio-Oil Commercials?



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

i've been seeing these commericals quite a bit on the style network channels and now i'm quite curious about this product. the claims seem to be amazing!

"Bio-OilÂ® is a specialist skincare product that helps improve the

appearance of scars, stretch marks and uneven skin tone. Its

advanced formulation, which contains the breakthrough ingredient

PurCellin Oilâ„¢, also makes it highly effective for numerous

other skin concerns, including aging skin and dehydrated skin."

for those that haven't heard of it, here's a link:

.: Bio Oil :.

for those that have, let's us know what you think!


----------



## Mikitapatel (Oct 8, 2007)

I actually went and bought some because I heard something about it on here, but I haven't really used it yet. Like I used it for 3 days and then quit, I don't know why, but now i'm motivated to try it again. I'll post if I see any improvements with my skin.


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Mikitapatel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually went and bought some because I heard something about it on here, but I haven't really used it yet. Like I used it for 3 days and then quit, I don't know why, but now i'm motivated to try it again. I'll post if I see any improvements with my skin. great! i love those before and after tests!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 8, 2007)

I also bought some awhile ago because I heard about it on here. Haven't used it yet though. Here's the thread.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...l+for+scarring


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought it at Walgreens a few days ago and I've only used it once! I didn't know they had commercials for it though, that's cool! I think it's a pain to rub oil all over every day, but I'll try it and see how it goes!


----------



## littlebit (Oct 8, 2007)

i bought it from walgreens a few months ago. I do like it. It is very light, but i did not notice results any diff than using sesame oil or any other "light" oil.


----------



## Leony (Oct 9, 2007)

It made my skin glow using it. I also rec it my friend for her severe acne scar, and it's definitely helps to lessen the scars. I can see her skin improved in about a week. I'm glad I could help her because she couldn't afford any expensive cosmetics so I suggested her to try bio oil and it worked for her!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been using it on my facial at night and I wake up with glowing skin! Also it does lessen the appearance of my breast surgery scar.


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen the adds but unless it fills in large wrinkles... Glowing wrinlkes might show up worse than nonglowing wrinkles! Lol. Funny to how everyone is adding bio on the front of everything these days.. Makes it better I gusee...


----------



## Milah (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried Bio Oil because there was so much hype about it. But after about 3-4 weeks of using it I felt it was making me breakout with whiteheads. Maybe it was my dry-and-oily-at-the same-time skin type. Now Im using pure shea butter and I love it


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Oct 13, 2007)

I have this and use it regularly and think its amazing!

Really makes my skin glow and I've had comments about it, the scars can take months to fade with it so you have to persevere with it but its totally worth it.


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 21, 2007)

I have this and I used it for awhile before I realised it was breaking me out - it was great for a few weeks then I broke out - annoying! It's main ingredient is mineral oil btw.


----------



## monniej (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jobunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have this and I used it for awhile before I realised it was breaking me out - it was great for a few weeks then I broke out - annoying! It's main ingredient is mineral oil btw. mineral oil? not at all what i imagined.


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 22, 2007)

Yup, mineral oil. Here are the ingredients exactly as they are printed on the box:

INGREDIENTS: Paraffinum Liquidum (Mineral Oil), Triisononanoin, Cetearyl Ethylhexanoate, Isopropyl Myristate, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Anthemis Nobilis Flower Oil, Lavendula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Oil, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, BHT, Bisabolol, Parfum (Fragrance), Amyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Citronellol, Couramin, Eugenol, Geraniol, Hydroxycitronellal, Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Limonene, Linalool, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionene, CI 26100 (Red 17).

Whew!

Hope that helps


----------

